# Кто работает по методике Бобыря в Одессе?!



## Наталия/Одесса (28 Авг 2010)

Сейчас мне 26 лет.  У меня левосторонний сколиоз 2-ой степени. Лет 12 назад к нам в Одессу приезжал доктор Бобырь со своей методикой. Проводилось обучение врачей. Лично мне первый раз массаж делал врач из Санкт-Петербурга. Потом (в последующие года) приезжал с этой методикой врач из Львова Кузбит Леонтий Леонтьевич. Лично мне массаж оооочень помогал. Но из-за своей подростковой лени не делала гимнастику. Соответственно надолго результатов лечения не хватило. После родов чаще начала болеть голова, шея, плечи, выступающая лопатка. Надоело глотать лекарства от головной боли. Очень хотела бы вновь пройти курс лечения по методике Бобыря, т.к. другим методикам особо не доверяем, а результат этой методики, как говорится, испробывала на себе. Подскажите, к кому из врачей можно обратиться у нас в Одессе! Заранее благодарна!


----------



## nuwa (28 Авг 2010)

Здравствуйте! 

В Украине пока нет официального филиала нашей клиники А.И.Бобыря, хотя сейчас в планах открытие филиала в Киеве. МедЦентр "Джерело здоровья XXI" к нашей клинике не имеют никакого отношения.

У Бобыря были ученики, которые могут работать по его методике. Но подтвердить или опровергнуть достоверность обучения этих врачей у Анатолия Ивановича, если у них нет соответствующего сертификата по дефанотерапии за подписью А.И.Бобыря, мы не можем.


----------



## Наталия/Одесса (29 Авг 2010)

Спасибо. Конечно, очень хотелось бы, чтобы такой центр появился у нас в Одессе. Желаем вам здоровья и процветания. Приезжайте к нам в Одессу.


----------

